# Waxing



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I was wondering has anyone ever thought about waxing the bottom of there yak to make it less resistant on the water, kind of like a surf board.
I might be just thinking out loud but who knows  might work.

So what do you guys think?

jerry


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

They probably have - SOT Yaks originated from Surfers fishing from their boards. Or so I read somewhere.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Surfboards are waxed on top for traction...


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yeh surfboard wax is to keep your feet from slipping. a little turtle wax on the bottom of a yak will not hurt it i think. i just use 303 aerospace protectant to keep the uv's away


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Being very careful to not scratch up the bottom of your yak would be a good first step towards a similar goal.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

mop and glo works like a charm for me.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> yeh surfboard wax is to keep your feet from slipping. a little turtle wax on the bottom of a yak will not hurt it i think. i just use 303 aerospace protectant to keep the uv's away


As you can tell I'm not a surfer  I didn't know that duhhh 



atblis said:


> Being very careful to not scratch up the bottom of your yak would be a good first step towards a similar goal.


Yeah your right but we all know that well never happen LOL I grimish ever time I hit the ramps .
Thanks for your input guys , it was just a thought but as it seems not far off from others 

jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jerry,
It is funny that you thought about waxing a kayak. I was looking for wax or something to improve the speed. But I never act on it. I was going to wax the hull with car wax. Since you talk about it I am waxing my kayak with car wax tomorrow. I will do anything to improve the speed.

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Jerry,
> It is funny that you thought about waxing a kayak. I was looking for wax or something to improve the speed. But I never act on it. I was going to wax the hull with car wax. Since you talk about it I am waxing my kayak with car wax tomorrow. I will do anything to improve the speed.
> 
> Joe


Yeah Joe , that was my thoughts too trying to make the Blue Bardge go smoother 

Also on a side note what do you guys use to clean your yaks ? I've just been using Dawn /water.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jerry,
I use Joy/water, the same thing.

Since this is your thread, Any flounder spot under HRBT?
Joe


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

dawn works for me, then 303 to protect it from the sun


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

why are you so worried about scratches?? The drag, if any is not enought to effect anything. they are inevitable and do not effect the performance at all.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Jerry,
> I use Joy/water, the same thing.
> 
> Since this is your thread, Any flounder spot under HRBT?
> Joe


 Yeah Joe we'll hit them sat after practice most under size by just but some over 

jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Mobcrack said:


> why are you so worried about scratches?? The drag, if any is not enought to effect anything. they are inevitable and do not effect the performance at all.


Oh I have scratches on the bottom but was just wondering if it would make any differance.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Oh I have scratches on the bottom but was just wondering if it would make any differance.


If I gain a tiny improvemnet by 3%. I will take it. 20miles * 0.03 = 0.6 miles. Against wind (waves) and I am hungry and cold, I will take traveling less by 0.6 mile. But it will take many trips to confirm the tiny improvemnt. 

I am going out to wax the kayak now.
Joe


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I know I am not a yaker and all that, but haven't you guys got it all wrong? Shouldn't your 'Ol Lady's be doing the waxing?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

:d :d


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

was wondering when someone would


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

However, they do wax the bottom of snow boards.


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok so I kept waiting for the punchline, but damn, you guys are serious. Um.....I just can't imagine ever thinking of waxing the bottom of my yak. First, it would cover up all the gauges that I am so proud of that have been made by numerous oyster shells. They are like the kayak version of notches in a bedpost. Second, aren't you all the fellas that are doing the recovery practice? I am worried that waxing my yak would turn it into a greased pig contest if I find myself in a keel skyward situation. 

Ok so anyway if you want to get a 3% improvement, get a better paddle, get a different kayak, lose 10 lbs, or take some of the crap out of your boat. 

Just my $.02, but if you decide to wax your yak before your self recovery practice, I will be there with my popcorn because it's been a long time since I have seen a greased pig competition. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

As for cleaning the yak, I prefer to use salt water. If it is extra dirty I need some grit to scrub it down a little so I incorporate sand and fish scales. Occasionally, usually by accident, I'll mix a little gulp alive juice into the cleaning solution or maybe a little Gatorade. When my crocks fall off when traversing an oyster bed, I have been known to rinse the yak with sea water and profuse amounts of blood.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

On a seriuos note, I know when tuning a two stroke motor you actually leave the surface of the intake a little rough. This causes the gas and oil mix to stick a little which actually helps speed up the flow of gas. It turns the wall of the port ablsolutey smooth by way of the molecules of the gas creating a smooth surface for the rest of the mix to flow over.You may be doing something counter productive here guys.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> On a seriuos note, I know when tuning a two stroke motor you actually leave the surface of the intake a little rough. This causes the gas and oil mix to stick a little which actually helps speed up the flow of gas. It turns the wall of the port ablsolutey smooth by way of the molecules of the gas creating a smooth surface for the rest of the mix to flow over.You may be doing something counter productive here guys.


Darren not sure where that went but are you implieing theres a smooth air pocket between yak and water 



jerry


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

fshn_brb said:


> Ok so I kept waiting for the punchline, but damn, you guys are serious. Um.....I just can't imagine ever thinking of waxing the bottom of my yak. First, it would cover up all the gauges that I am so proud of that have been made by numerous oyster shells. They are like the kayak version of notches in a bedpost. Second, aren't you all the fellas that are doing the recovery practice? I am worried that waxing my yak would turn it into a greased pig contest if I find myself in a keel skyward situation.
> 
> Ok so anyway if you want to get a 3% improvement, get a better paddle, get a different kayak, lose 10 lbs, or take some of the crap out of your boat.
> 
> Just my $.02, but if you decide to wax your yak before your self recovery practice, I will be there with my popcorn because it's been a long time since I have seen a greased pig competition. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


LOL.... been a long time since I've seen a greased pog comp. too.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

i understand thwe thought of applying "something" to decrease drag. DUPONT makes "finishes" that MAY help in this regard. It will also decrease small scratches as the coatings dry hard!Big impacts likely would go unprotected! You would likely have to do some fine sanding to improve bonding. then when and if the finish wears off in time you may have a slower than original kayak. Good thought but the work versus payoff doesnt make it seem worth while. BRB hit on it best..............better paddle and all of that. Yaks rock for many reasons. For this grumpy old man, no boat tax , no crowded king fishing section and no gas requirments top the list. AT the very top of my list is self reliance!! Cant beat it! I have nothing against motorized yaks AT ALL but for me for now i love the freedom and work of kjayaking. like tying my own flies!! when im a crippled older grumpier old man.... i may cruz the beach in a motorized one! hahaha!! have fun guys/gals!!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

fshn_brb said:


> As for cleaning the yak, I prefer to use salt water. If it is extra dirty I need some grit to scrub it down a little so I incorporate sand and fish scales. Occasionally, usually by accident, I'll mix a little gulp alive juice into the cleaning solution or maybe a little Gatorade. When my crocks fall off when traversing an oyster bed, I have been known to rinse the yak with sea water and profuse amounts of blood.


 Hey I think you talkin bout my yaks too.........


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*carry less on a kayak*

There is one thing I am sure makes my kayak move faster – Carry less. I know it for a fact.

In 70's, the top speed of my yacht was 40knots when I traveled with 7 Swedish lingerie models but the yacht barely got on plane when I carried 2 cases of beer, a bag of beer nuts and 1lb of baits.

Joe


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

O Shin Rin said:


> Darren not sure where that went but are you implieing theres a smooth air pocket between yak and water
> 
> 
> 
> jerry


No quite. I think there would be a layer of water sticking to the rough spots which would give other water a perfectly flat area to flow over. At least that's how it works with a gas/2cycle mix.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> No quite. I think there would be a layer of water sticking to the rough spots which would give other water a perfectly flat area to flow over. At least that's how it works with a gas/2cycle mix.


Oh OK LOL 

So how did you do in BB


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

ComeOnFish said:


> There is one thing I am sure makes my kayak move faster – Carry less. I know it for a fact.


Yeh--I was waiting for someon else to say it..

I look at half the photos getting posted and I am thinking..this person carries more gear on their yak, then I own..

8 tackle boxes, nets and the rest of the stuff I see on most yaks is more a waste, then a resource..Most guys are packing their yaks for 4 hours of fishing like they were going to be going up the intercoastal for a month long journey...


Skip the wax..and go pick -up a set of the Perfect Pushups at Wal-Mart for $15..Do the program for 2 months..and see how much faster you are going..

You'll be snapping paddles for sport..


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I hear ya Fish Militia , I'm not the smallest guy yakking out there and I've always been kind of a boy scout at over packing for the unknown. Getting my yak to lose some was the second reason  and with everyone that buys one a trail and error take time don't you think.


jerry


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

fish militia said:


> Yeh--I was waiting for someon else to say it..
> 
> I look at half the photos getting posted and I am thinking..this person carries more gear on their yak, then I own..
> 
> ...


Amen...Being prepared is one thing but when you carry enough gear that most fishing piers would turn away it's time to rethink your strategy or buy a 24' center console. Will I see a cobia or a bull red when I'm trout fishing ? Possibly but that does not mean I carry Bass Pro's tackle stock on the yak with me every trip. If your one to leash all your gear (3 rods, a net, a paddle, pliers, grips, yourself and whatever else floats your gear ego) and turtle the yak I don't care how many knives you carry...it's an entanglement issue and the possibility of lost gear is not worth the loss of life. As for speed I'm sure the designers of most reputable kayak companies have taken that in to consideration already... If not OK, Wildy etc. would be selling aftermarket wax or speed enhancing kits. I see a marketing blitz possibly getting ready to happen... full lycra/spandex body suits, and swim caps...maybe in contrasting 80's day glow colors to reduce windage. And yes Rob some of the yaks in photos I see remind me of the truck from The Grapes Of Wrath


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Someone mentioned 303*

Great product not for its speed but for the sunscreen for your stuff.. Lube her down every few weeks in this stuff... Love it.... A must have in my book..JAM


----------

